# Anyone run Mega Doses of fenugreek?



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Just wondering if you have (let's say 2-3 times the regular dosage of the average fenugreek supp) and what the results were like.

I'm thinking of hitting the phytotest hard for about 8 weeks and see if I notice a difference between running 1 gram a day and running 3, lol.

Disposable income ftw.  Fenugreek just intrigues me so much with its testosterone like effects but not lowering (or raising) test levels.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 15, 2011)

In the past I have incorporated it into my pct. Starting at 
Wek 2 2 pills ed
Week 3 3 pills ed
Week 4 4 pills ed
Week 5 5 pills Ed

Can't say for sure how much or helped but I think it did. Also makes your peel smell different ha

Keith


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 18, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> In the past I have incorporated it into my pct. Starting at
> Wek 2 2 pills ed
> Week 3 3 pills ed
> Week 4 4 pills ed
> ...



lol, yah, it can affect sweat as well.  Kinda maple syrupy... not so bad considering it could be onion or garlic


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 19, 2011)

ya like syrup..my piss to also smelled like it ha


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm thinking if I dose it around, what, 2 grams a day, I should see some effects by week 2.  If I keep going for 14 weeks I'd like to see where my test levels would be at and if they are negatively or positively affected.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 19, 2011)

Why not quit being a pussy and start pinning gears.   GICH


----------



## danielz04 (Mar 20, 2011)

the smell of fenugreek is quite interesting isnt it. i went through a little 180 capsule set of test-PRO. it was alright. i took 4 tablets daily. it felt like it was doing me okay anyway. dont reallly know for sure tho.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 20, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Why not quit being a pussy and start pinning gears.   GICH



Wait what?  I would be using this after a cycle/PCT, but thanks for the totally ignorant and uninformed comment!  I REALLY appreciate it


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 20, 2011)

danielz04 said:


> the smell of fenugreek is quite interesting isnt it. i went through a little 180 capsule set of test-PRO. it was alright. i took 4 tablets daily. it felt like it was doing me okay anyway. dont reallly know for sure tho.



Ha, this was the first thing my girlfriend noticed.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 20, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Ha, this was the first thing my girlfriend noticed.




mine to


----------



## oufinny (Mar 20, 2011)

I like anything with testofen in it, very effective test booster.  That said, I took regular fenugreek and all it did was make my piss smell and I was a little hornier.  Unless you have a stadardized extract (Athletix Titanium is dosed the highest per pill I can find), I think it is a waste.  Curious what 8 weeks on Titanium and Fadogia would do for someone.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 20, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I like anything with testofen in it, very effective test booster.  That said, I took regular fenugreek and all it did was make my piss smell and I was a little hornier.  Unless you have a stadardized extract (Athletix Titanium is dosed the highest per pill I can find), I think it is a waste.  Curious what 8 weeks on Titanium and Fadogia would do for someone.




good to know..i was unaware of that


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 21, 2011)

Ryan uses Phyto testsosterone for 12 weeks I think at the normal dose. Ive got to pick up 4 more bottles for my experiment. Id be really interested in your experiment BBG.


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 21, 2011)

wouldnt prolactin become an issue at 3x the dose

fenugreek is given to help lactation in nursing mothers

this is a case where i think more isnt better......but if you guys want to experiment go for it, id sub to see results


----------



## oufinny (Mar 21, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> wouldnt prolactin become an issue at 3x the dose
> 
> fenugreek is given to help lactation in nursing mothers
> 
> this is a case where i think more isnt better......but if you guys want to experiment go for it, id sub to see results



That is why you get a standardized extract and not just ground fenugreek like the product that NOW selks.  I would look into the few products that contain Testofen, I have never heard of prolactin being an issue with Testofen.


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Mar 21, 2011)

They have bulk testofen out somewhere. 40$ somewhere. Much more cost effective than any pill form and same extract.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 21, 2011)

Gamer2be08 said:


> They have bulk testofen out somewhere. 40$ somewhere. Much more cost effective than any pill form and same extract.



Which could be true as long as it is from a trusted source. I heard recently of a company that was incorrectly labeling their product as containing testofen, when a generic extract was being used.


----------

